# Transparenz in .bmp



## FranzE (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich in einer .bmp Datei eine bestimmte Farbe als transparent erklären kann ?
Ich habe da ein Firmenlogo, das ich als .psd abgespeichert habe, wo der Hintergrund des Logos transparent ist.
Wenn ich das jetz als .bmp abspeichere wird mir der gesamte Hintergrund weiß .
Was kann ich denn da machen ?


----------



## Consti (14. Mai 2004)

Gar nix!

Wenn du das Bild als bmp (=Bitmap) speicherst, GIBT es keine Transparenz. Transparenz gibt es in PSD (klar eingetlich) und als populäre Formate kämen bei dir nur Gif oder PNG vor, wobei du bei Gif beachten musst, dass es nur 1x Transparent gibt - nicht leicht Transparent und voll Transparent - musst idch dann entsprechend dem Bild für ein Format entscheiden!

Aber warum muss / soll es denn BMP sein? Das ist riesengross und kann nicht gerade besonders viel?


----------



## Company_Q (14. Mai 2004)

Es geht noch ESP und TIFF, aber TIFF muss man dann auch richtig speichern, also nicht als JPG (ist eine Einstellung beim Speichern von TIFF Format)
BMP wird dir da nicht weiterhelfen

Gruß

The _Q


----------



## Fineas (14. Mai 2004)

Es kommt wohl auch auf den Verwendungszweck an ... beim Einbinden einer BMP Grafik z.B. beim C++Builder kann eine Farbe als transparent festgelegt werden.


----------



## FranzE (14. Mai 2004)

Danke für die Antworten !
Schade, dass das mit .bmp nicht funktioniert mit der Transparenz.

@Consti:
Ich brauch eben gerade das BMP-Format weil ich das Logo in einenm CAD Programm im Schriftfeld einbinden will und hierfür nur BMP Formate akzeptiert werden !


----------



## kasper (15. Mai 2004)

Macht es mit einer Alpha-Maske, falls das CAD Programm es überhaupt unterstützt.


----------



## Consti (15. Mai 2004)

mmh, was ist das den für ein CAD-Programm, dass nur *.bmps akzeptiert. Finds schon ein wenig komisch - na aber egal. Wenn es nur bmps mag, dann wirds mit Alphamasken wohl schwierig werden, na viel glück aber noch!


----------



## einzige (15. Mai 2004)

*Transparenz und bmp*

Versuch doch mal einen Beschneidungspfad. Ich glaube das wäre eine Variante für Dich.


----------

